# quick dry wood filler



## tedrin (Oct 22, 2008)

is the way to go for trim and doors..The damn stuff dries in 20 minutes!..Lepage makes a good one.

Mud and exterior spackle take forever to dry...


----------



## painttofish (Aug 28, 2007)

*no*



tedrin said:


> is the way to go for trim and doors..The damn stuff dries in 20 minutes!..Lepage makes a good one.
> 
> Mud and exterior spackle take forever to dry...



What filler for what substrate?


----------



## Masterpiece (Feb 26, 2008)

I've used the Minwax filler in the squeeze tubes and I like it alot but haven't used any high performance fast drying fillers yet. The Minwax in squeeze tube form takes about an hour to set up enough to sand and prime/paint...
http://www.lepageproducts.com/products/detail.asp?catid=73&subid=56&plid=755

Did you actually use the lepage product or something else?

I'd also like something a little faster setting for future use...


----------



## tedrin (Oct 22, 2008)

*I've used the Minwax filler in the squeeze tubes and I like it alot but haven't used any high performance fast drying fillers yet. The Minwax in squeeze tube form takes about an hour to set up enough to sand and prime/paint...*
http://www.lepageproducts.com/products/detail.asp?catid=73&subid=56&plid=755

*Did you actually use the lepage product or something else?*

*I'd also like something a little faster setting for future u*se...

Yes it was the Lepage....Worst thing about the product is that it dries so fast you waste a lot of it if you put too much on your putty knife...You simply need to use a small amount at a time and keep going back to reload...I sealed it with a rattle can of BIN which is a great primer...It's shellac based...


----------



## pvp48 (Sep 24, 2014)

I have new pine exterior wood what is the best primer



Sent from my iPad using PaintTalk.com


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

pvp48 said:


> I have new pine exterior wood what is the best primer
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PaintTalk.com


Use almost any universal exterior primer, oil base is good but latex wirks too and is easy. Btw you posted on a different topic from 5 years ago but oh well.


----------



## wilsonspaints (Sep 24, 2014)

*One Strike Filler*

If you have not encountered it before, Everbuild do a fantastic Lightweight ready mix filler that goes off in like 10-15 mins for use interior or exterior work. Although it's not classed as a wood filler you can use it on wood all the same.


----------



## TrueColors (Jul 30, 2010)

Elmers wood filler dries fast too


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

TrueColors said:


> Elmers wood filler dries fast too
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is my goto for interior. I stress tested it on exterior recently and wasn't that impressed.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

I also really like the Elmers for interior use. 

A few before and after pics of a badly abused (wheelchair) door and frame I had to do a year ago (one of about ten in this particular home). You could see the lack of wood grained embossing on the door where the chair had scraped it but the rest of it looked pretty darned good when I was finished


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

I do like Elmers wood filler, it is the happy medium of fillers that are more difficult to use, or not tough enough or some that won't fill larger area. Mix 50/50 or 30/70 elmers to spackle for great sandability.


----------

